# Grounding



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Voltech said:


> moved sorry


Where are you moving to?..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Voltech said:


> moved sorry



Just bond at the meter socket then separate after that.


----------

